# Logitech Z3 Speaker Stecker Wackelkontakt



## Pollution (19. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,ihc hab hier Z3 Boxen bei denen der Speaker Stecker (von Bassbox zu Fernsteuerung und Boxen)einen Wackelkontakt hat.Der Ton setzt aus und es knistert und knackt bei der kleinsten Erschütterung(also auch bei höherer Lautstärke).Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (19. Juli 2011)

wenn du noch garantie hast austauschen lassen ansonsten ein neues kaufen


----------



## Pollution (19. Juli 2011)

ne Garantie hab ich leider nicht mehr und Geld im Moment auch nicht


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juli 2011)

Tja naja ich würd ja sagen, Terminal herausschrauben und den Fehler beheben... Aber ich denke das Funktioniert dabei nicht so wirklich.

Hast du schon mal das Kabel getauscht um auszuschließen das es die Buchse ist?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. Juli 2011)

da skabel kann man bei denen nich tauschen, meine Z3 hatte das selbe problem, da hilft eig nur was anständiges zu kaufen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juli 2011)

Ohh sogar noch schlimmer als gedacht 

Ok, dann hilft wirklich nur wegschmeißen und was anständiges kaufen...


----------



## Pollution (20. Juli 2011)

Habs geschafft dass es wieder geht!Der Stecker war leicht zusammengedrückt.Hab ihn mit einer Zange wieder leicht auseinandergebogen dass der äußere Ringkontakt wieder berührt.Funzt wieder alles wie neu.Aber danke für die Antworten


----------

